# My monitor keeps flickering!



## just.mills (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey!

A few months ago I noticed my monitor began to flicker on and off every once-in-a-while.
As time went by, it got worse (the flicks would be more constant, and sometimes last for longer).
I figure it'd be my monitor (it was 6 years old), so today I finally went out and bought a new one "ViewSonic VA1912w" 19" LCD screen.
I install it, with no problems, up-to-date drivers and all that, and now the monitor flickers for a longer period of time; Like, the screen will flick black for 3-5 seconds at a time..

My computer model is "Q-Tech".
I am using XP Pro, Version 2002, Service Pack 2.
I have 2.41GHZ, with 256MB of RAM.

Does anyone have any suggestions, please?
If you need more information, I will try to provide it; I am so desperate to sort this out - I thought today would be the end of my problems, but it appears just to be worse .

Thank you for your time. J.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

post your specs including the power supply detail


----------



## just.mills (Dec 15, 2007)

Our power is supplied by "EDF". On the back it has "VOLTAGE 230V" next to the plug on the case, that goes into the main supply on the wall
What specific info are you after/How do I find out what you need to know; I am an ubern00b when it comes to information such as this. I am ever so sorry.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

cpu
video card
from the label on the side of the power supply
brand
wattage
12v+ line amps


----------



## just.mills (Dec 15, 2007)

Pentium 4 CPU 2.40GHz
NVIDIA nForceWin2kXP
GeForce 4 MX 420?

Mate, I don't really know where to look for -all- of this information..


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

take the side cover off the computer and you should see the label on the side of the power suppply
it needs to be putting out 18amps on the 12v+ line


----------



## just.mills (Dec 15, 2007)

Power Supply:
Model number ATX-1125BTA
300W Power Supply W/PFC
Input: 230V ~ 4.5A 50Hz
Output +3.3V, MAX: 20A



From what you just said.. its putting out 13A on the 12 V
How do I sort that?

I guess it flickers longer, cos it needs more power, right?
Any idea how I can upgrade this stuff, mate?
Highly appreciate you taking the time to help me, btw.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if you can borrow a psu with 18amp output on the 12v line to try in it
if it fixes
time for a new psu


----------



## grumpy457 (Oct 14, 2010)

just.mills said:


> Our power is supplied by "EDF". On the back it has "VOLTAGE 230V" next to the plug on the case, that goes into the main supply on the wall
> What specific info are you after/How do I find out what you need to know; I am an ubern00b when it comes to information such as this. I am ever so sorry.


 
I had the same problem, here is what I did. I have windows 7. 

In Windows 7, click start, control panel, aperance and personalization, personalization, then on left panel towards bottom click display, then click adjust resolution, then advanced settings, then click monitor tab, change screen refresh rate: from 60 Hertz to 75 Hertz. Click apply then ok.
Now I believe your screen flicker has stopped. I hope so, it worked for me.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Do you have onboard video or is it an adapter card? Open the case and make sure if its an adapter card that it is seated correctly and not half way out the slot. reseating may be a good idea. Also if this does not help try a different video card, yours may be failing


----------

